# Removing or Uninstalling Pre Loaded APPS - Samsung Galaxy 3 Lite Tablets SM-T110



## daviren (Jan 14, 2012)

I belong to a Club and we have purchased a number of these products, which are frequently in use by multiple Club Members.

The Tablets have come with a significant number of pre-loaded APPs (Most are Google APPs).

The only non Google APPS are Galaxy APPS, Samsung Push Service & the one the Club uses for its activity.

We have no use for most of the APPs and, because some of the Members tend to 'fiddle' when they have a screen in front of them, we want to limit their ability to do this by removing as many of the APPS that are surplus to our requirements, as we can.

We also want the Tablets to conserve battery power as much as possible, which is another reason not to have unwanted APPs that search the Internet for updates.

I have talked to Samsung and they tell me that you can not remove (or even disable) ANY of the pre-loaded APPs.

I would have thought that the Google APPS would not be 'default' APPs and so could be either disabled or removed.

Can someone kindly advise me on this please?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is impossible to remove preinstall apps without rooting. You can disable some of them, and some you can turn off. However it can become a nitemare when there are updates because some of those you turn off, will turn back on with updates. 

rooting will void any warranty if caught. improper rooting can create bricks. do so at your own risk.


----------



## daviren (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I have a further question, or two.



sobeit said:


> it is impossible to remove preinstall apps without rooting.


Can you please explain rooting.



sobeit said:


> You can disable some of them, and some you can turn off. However it can become a nitemare when there are updates because some of those you turn off, will turn back on with updates.


How can I tell which ones are capable of being either turned off or disabled? As I mentioned most of them are google APPs.



sobeit said:


> improper rooting can create bricks.


What are bricks?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This will give you some idea of what rooting is How to root your Android phone or tablet | Digital Trends
Some info on disabling apps Everything you wanted to know about disabling apps on your Android | Android Central

Brick it means you would render it useless.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

If rooting (and thereby voiding your warranty) is your intended course of action, I would suggest consulting this thread for the SM-T110. It is not for that faint of heart, but aside from better overall control of your devices you may find that energy usage does go down when using a custom Android ROM.

One of my preferred apps for disabling unwanted resource hogs is Titanium Backup Pro (for freezing apps), but there are others out there as well.

The process will require Rooting, then installing a custom recovery, then flashing the device with a custom ROM. It can be a little daunting but the link above should help. Each device has its own little quirks to deal with when undertaking a project like this, so read up everything you can before starting.

I've done this on Motorola Atrix 4G, Samsung Galaxy S2, an Acer tablet, and some low end LG phones.


----------

